# Home visit for Desi my foster



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Here we go again. I have a home visit set up for this Sat. afternoon with Desi. She is a single women. She is the Director of Recruitment for Kansas University Edwards Campus. She lives about 5 minutes or so from work. She is a new pet owner. She has a fenced yard. Seems like a nice lady. Eddie voiced some concerns. 1. Works alot. 2. Will have Desi in a utility room while at work. That one bothers me. I will evaluate the room during the visit. My concern is Desi being alone during the day. Since I've had her now for almost 7 months, she has had the company of my pack. Would like some opinions on what do others think how she would do, being alone for 6 - 7 hours a day. I so want her to have a furever home. :huh: Advice PLEASE


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Personally it does not sound like a good fit. Working a lot and the utility bothers me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree, she doesn't have time for a pet. She means well but locked in a utility room at work, sounds like a lonely day for the fluff.....
If she could take her fluff to work,that would be great!
I did that!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

When I do HVs, I ask myself, "Would I be comfortable leaving one of my babies here?"


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would have to also say thumbs down!!! I dont like the thought of a fluff being in a utility room.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks guys for the input. When talking with her on the phone I thought this would be great, but now that I've seen her application and talking and listening to everyone I think that she would be lonely. I've been thinking about adopting her. My husband and son are not keen with the idea though. Desi has annoying habit of barking at everyone. I'm so confused.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I would agree that being locked up in a utility room all day isn't good. But I would like hear everyone's thoughts on dogs being left alone for 6-7 hrs a day. I am thinking that it's great and ideal if the caretaker of our fluffs are home all day but that's not always possible. 

I am single and working full time. My dogs are left home alone while I work. But pretty much besides work, they are with me pretty much wherever I go. I envy those that can take their dogs to work but unfortunately, my work doesn't allow that. So do you think that I am not good enough to own dogs because my dogs are at home all day? The reason I mention this is that one of my friend, who is a dog lover and spoils her dogs like we do, was rejected from adopting a rescue because she worked full time. Why is that it's so hard to adopt a rescue if you are single and work full time?


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*You have more than one to keep each other company. But, all day alone would make for a lonely fluff. Mine has the company of three cats and they've become good friends. *

*I agree, she means well, but doesn't have the time to devote to a pet. *


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would frown on this application too. It sounds like she might be better suited for another rescue that prefers being an only fluff and may be a bit more of a "loner" personality.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If there is another dog for company, that can be a whole other matter.  Or if there is a neighbor that can help take care of a solo dog during the day, with a visit and a bit of play. I think a lot depends on the dog. Some older dogs will just sleep all day anyway.  

But it sounds like Fran thinks Desi, who didn't have a very nice life before, needs more. 

Fran, you probably know Desi better than anyone now. So if you are not comfortable with the arrangement, keep looking. Sometimes it just takes a long time. And then you'll find the perfect home.  :grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> I would agree that being locked up in a utility room all day isn't good. But I would like hear everyone's thoughts on dogs being left alone for 6-7 hrs a day. I am thinking that it's great and ideal if the caretaker of our fluffs are home all day but that's not always possible.
> 
> I am single and working full time. My dogs are left home alone while I work. But pretty much besides work, they are with me pretty much wherever I go. I envy those that can take their dogs to work but unfortunately, my work doesn't allow that. So do you think that I am not good enough to own dogs because my dogs are at home all day? The reason I mention this is that one of my friend, who is a dog lover and spoils her dogs like we do, was rejected from adopting a rescue because she worked full time. Why is that it's so hard to adopt a rescue if you are single and work full time?


I think different fluffs have different needs. Some like to be alone and others need companionship of other fluffs and humans. I'm guessing your babies have a bit more space to play in than a utility room and they get playtime with each other while you are away?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> I would agree that being locked up in a utility room all day isn't good. But I would like hear everyone's thoughts on dogs being left alone for 6-7 hrs a day. I am thinking that it's great and ideal if the caretaker of our fluffs are home all day but that's not always possible.
> 
> I am single and working full time. My dogs are left home alone while I work. But pretty much besides work, they are with me pretty much wherever I go. I envy those that can take their dogs to work but unfortunately, my work doesn't allow that. So do you think that I am not good enough to own dogs because my dogs are at home all day? The reason I mention this is that one of my friend, who is a dog lover and spoils her dogs like we do, was rejected from adopting a rescue because she worked full time. Why is that it's so hard to adopt a rescue if you are single and work full time?


Those were my thoughts too. I work full-time and I have two dogs. When I lived on my own, yes, my dogs were alone about 8 hours a day. Sometimes I could come home at lunch but not always. I don't think I'm a bad doggie mom though...and neither are you. It's something I struggled A LOT with before I got my first dog...but then I realized, hey MOST of us need to work and more often than not, it's outside of our homes. If no one who worked full-time was allowed to have dogs, then there would be even more homeless pets out there than there are now. I'm not saying it's a great thing for a dog to be left alone for that many hours each day - it honestly sucks. But there are ways to make it work - hiring a dog walker, taking extra walks in the morning and evening to make they get their exercise, doggie day care, having a neighbor dog sit, etc. 

What bothered me about Desi's potential new home was not that the new mom worked, but that she planned on leaving Desi in a utility room. If she's a first time pet mom though, she may not know any better - or she may have only known folks with larger dogs who have done that with their dogs. Several large dog owners I know have, when leaving the house, crated their dogs or gated them in a bathroom or spare room, or yes, utility room (whereas we small dog people can get away with using puppy pens). So rather than rejecting this potential adopter, I would want to do a home visit and speak with her specifically about the utility room thing. Maybe she hasn't thought about the puppy pen option. More likely, once she has Desi and she settles in, she'll realize she won't even need to confine her. I'm just trying to think back to before I got my first dog - I was clueless and probably did/thought/said things that I would never now. In any case, I think the best step forward would be a home visit and a conversation/education about her plans for Desi's care.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I worry that Desi will regress if locked up again for long hours. You know her best though Fran. Maybe just work on her barking and adopt her. She has come a long way with you, but it seems the right home is hard to come by in your area. 
I agree, if she had another dog in the home and allowed the run of the house, it would be better. We have all had to work at times in our lives. Dealing with rescues, is another issue though and we try to find a home that will suit them best.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

mss said:


> If there is another dog for company, that can be a whole other matter.  Or if there is a neighbor that can help take care of a solo dog during the day, with a visit and a bit of play. I think a lot depends on the dog. Some older dogs will just sleep all day anyway.
> 
> But it sounds like Fran thinks Desi, who didn't have a very nice life before, needs more.
> 
> *Fran, you probably know Desi better than anyone now. So if you are not comfortable with the arrangement, keep looking. Sometimes it just takes a long time. And then you'll find the perfect home.*  :grouphug:


Totally agree! Fran, you know what's best for Desi. If you don't think she would do well being left alone during the work day (some dogs don't...mine are okay with it) then you could let the lady know that her home isn't the best fit for this specific dog but maybe you can recommend another who could be a good match.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I hope I didn't come off as if I am criticizing. As some SM members pointed out, all dogs have different needs and I am sure Fran knows best when it comes to this particular rescue so I hope Fran, you didn't take any offense to my post. Just wanted to share my thoughts on the topic of single person working full time that wants to provide a loving home for a fluff. I do feel bad about leaving my fluffs all day while I work so that's why I chose to get two dogs rather than one. If I could, I would LOVE to take my dogs to work! 

Fran, great job in fostering this precious rescue. I just wanted to express how greatful I am of people like you who are willing to provide such loving home to these precious rescues and care deeply about who they are placed with.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

First I would want to see how big the Utility Room is. The term "Utility Room" conjures up a small room -- but, in fact, many Utility Rooms are as big as (or bigger) than many bedrooms. If we heard that Desi was going to be contained in the Kitchen, it doesn't sound as bad, however, the Kitchen might, in reality, be smaller than the Utility Room.

Second, remember how small our fluffs are. What seems small to us doesn't seem nearly as small to them. It's a size perspective.

Just saying that you should wait to see the situation before judging it.

In the end, Fran, you will know whether or not this is the right home for Desi -- once you have done the home visit.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for all the great feed back. I wish Desi could talk and tell me what she wants. She is a loner in many ways. She does play with Ellie once and a while. I wish I could see what my fluffs do all day when I'm not there. If I feel it would be a good fit I will suggest the puppy pen. I used that when I first got Desi and Minnie. Not so much now. The idea of her being alone bothers me. I've always had (well at least since I've had the malteses) had a companion for each other. In fact that is how I came to have my first maltese Roux was a companion for my daughters cavachon Saddie. I guess it all comes down to the visit. I just want the best for this sweet girl. She is such a passive, sweet, easy going girl. I love her so much.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

If she lives that close to work would she possibly beable to run home at lunch and maybe on a break to check in?? Just a thought.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fran - I think it's worth doing the home visit. Utility room can conjure up a cell, but some people I know have utility rooms that are lovely, large, have windows and would be fine and not a jail. No one in NYC has utility rooms -- or they're called studio apartments. :HistericalSmiley: 

See what things look like, how she seems and I know you're inner gut will lead you. She may well have a schedule that can allow her to come home for lunch; she might even have students who could help her out with petsitting if there are times she's tied up. It would be great if Desi could end up in a great home and maybe this woman will totally devote herself to her as members here who work do. I often have to leave Tyler for at least 6-7 hours; sometimes 10 hours for work. Can't help it and it's only rarely but Tyler does perfectly fine when I leave him for the day on those occasions. If the fit isn't right, just let her know...maybe another dog will be the right one or maybe she just isn't a good candidate. I think it's worth checking her out to see.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Fran I think you should just adopt Desi. It seems like she is comfortable with you.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I think one of the hardest parts of fostering would be wanting to adopt all the fosters.... I remember Lynn wanted to adopt Oliver... but she found him a great furever home that fit him better!

I don't know enough about Desi to speculate if it would or wouldn't be a good idea....

I do know she isn't a puppy.... so 6-7 hours alone really isn't that long. Mine sleep that much all day. Granted I'm here... they are still sleeping! It still leaves a good chunk of time to spend with a fluff. We have many "working parents" on SM 

I bet if you could watch your fluffs all day while you were gone you'd see they sleep the majority of the time.

If you are concerned about the Utility Room perhaps you could suggest an alternative such as an xpen that can be placed more centrally. Or perhaps a baby gate at the entry of the Utility Room so the door is left open...

If this is her first dog she may not know these things. When I got Grace I thought xpens were just "foofoo" things... not really essential. Boy was I wrong! But I didn't know that!

I wouldn't write her off just yet. She does live close to home and perhaps was planning on coming home a few times during the day or at least midway.... and she's at a college I'm sure she could find a student sitter to help if that was something needed 

So there are lots of options here.... and like Lynn said - it could be one nice Utility room!


----------

